# Women: At what age did you hit your peak?



## kag123 (Feb 6, 2012)

I've often heard that women go through their peak drive later in life. What age did it hit you and how long did it last? 

Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## Loveless17 (Oct 16, 2017)

I'm 43 and I think my peak was at 39 but still would love to have it at least once a day but hubby only desires it maybe once a month. It's really tough being married to someone who doesn't desire you.


----------



## aine (Feb 15, 2014)

I think my peak is happening now at 50. Was randy in my 20s but now kids are gone, life is good, feel less inhibited. Unfortunately my H's libido seems to be dropping, he has put on weight which makes him upset and his T levels have been tested and found to be low. Though we average twice a week, sometimes due to his travelling and work commitments it's only once which is not enough for me.


----------



## Rocky Mountain Yeti (Apr 23, 2017)

My wife told me when her "peak" was (late 30s).

Somehow, I missed it (yes, we were married at the time). :frown2:


----------



## Middle of Everything (Feb 19, 2012)

Rocky Mountain Yeti said:


> My wife told me when her "peak" was (late 30s).
> 
> Somehow, I missed it (yes, we were married at the time). :frown2:


Good lord, I hope my wife doesnt tell me this. If this is currently her peak?............:crying::banghead:


----------



## MrsHolland (Jun 18, 2016)

I'm 50, post menopausal and enjoy sex more now than ever before. IME it has nothing to do with age and everything to do with the quality of partner and lover you are with. We have sex pretty much everyday and then more on the weekends.


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

I'm 68.... there never has been a peak... my drive has always been the same...daily.


----------



## peacem (Oct 25, 2014)

I view sex more as a priority since I hit 40, but looking back I was always sexual but more inhibited than I am now. For me I am more confident in my 40's so I am far more likely to ask for sex or to talk about my needs or open to experimentation than I was when I was younger. I'm pretty sure it's mental maturity more than hormonal changes.


----------



## Lostme (Nov 14, 2014)

Hit my peak in late 30's lasted until now mid 40's but that could be more with having a lot going on in my life right now, that I'm trying to work out.


----------



## happy as a clam (Jan 5, 2014)

I definitely hit my stride at 45.... but, the peak just keeps going . 

I'm 52 now, happy, strong, fit, healthy. And mentally/emotionally I'm more at peace than ever before -- the older I get, the more "stuff" I've let go of. Just a better sense of what really matters to me and what doesn't. 

(The only negative is I have to color my hair more frequently, lol.)


----------



## kag123 (Feb 6, 2012)

Did you all find that your sex drive just suddenly changed like a light switch one day, or was it a gradual thing? Do you think it was attributed to something you purposely changed (such as losing weight, exercising more, changing the stressors in your life) or was it more a purely hormonal shift that happened on its own? 

Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## brooklynAnn (Jun 29, 2015)

In mid 30's and still going. My husband that he can't keep up. He is very high need but I think I am a bit aggressive at times. He loves that I find him sexy.

We are in our late 40ies. The pressure of raising kids are gone. We just enjoy each other and spend more time together.


----------



## Taxman (Dec 21, 2016)

Mother of God!!!!!
We are both 63, and are in what I refer to as a perfect storm. We were always kind of OK. I was extremely overweight. I lost 135 lbs. She was in menopause and once that pretty much ended, her innate ability to orgasm went off the charts. We were a once a week, to every other week, when I was really heavy and things were not working well. So sexual peak? Hmmmm, we are in it at this moment, going 3-4 times a week, more like a few times a day when we were on vacation. Kids are grown and have their own places, got rid of the big house with lots of empty rooms, bought the little townhouse, that we call the lovenest, and for two young seniors, if you pass our bedroom you'd swear we were teenagers. (I still have the one sentence that will send a man to the gym: Under that belly, is at least 1-2 inches. The wife is so very pleased, I have given her a completely different body, with the same craggy old face.) If someone had told me in my 30's that this was going to happen in my 60's, I'd have had them committed.


----------



## Lila (May 30, 2014)

I'm 43 now and hit my sexual peak in my mid to late 30's. It stayed pretty high up until about a year ago when it completely crashed. I think a combination of changing hormones and relationship b.s. are to blame for the steep decline. My husband is LD for me so there's not much of discrepancy in our sex drives these days. 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## alexm (Nov 29, 2008)

MrsHolland said:


> I'm 50, post menopausal and enjoy sex more now than ever before. IME it has nothing to do with age and everything to do with the quality of partner and lover you are with. We have sex pretty much everyday and then more on the weekends.


This ^

One's peak is when they're with the 'right' partner.

I'm sure it also helps when kids leave the nest, finances are secure, life is good, etc.

The less stress in life, the better the sex.


----------



## Herschel (Mar 27, 2016)

I want to imagine that the woman I am with now is st her peak (she is 46). If she isn’t, there must be a trail of dead men along the way...


----------



## Personal (Jan 16, 2014)

alexm said:


> The less stress in life, the better the sex.


Just to be contrarian, my wife and I have had lots of great sex when times have been stressful or we have personally experienced some traumatic events.


----------



## peacem (Oct 25, 2014)

kag123 said:


> Did you all find that your sex drive just suddenly changed like a light switch one day, or was it a gradual thing? Do you think it was attributed to something you purposely changed (such as losing weight, exercising more, changing the stressors in your life) or was it more a purely hormonal shift that happened on its own?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


I remember panicking when my H had ED. It was a you don't know what you got til its gone moment. I also think getting older myself I really, really wanted to know I was still desirable. When I was a young thing I didn't even question it. 

The other end of the string....finally taking time to understand my husband's sexuality and the things that made him tick, his quirks and kinks sparked something in me. His sexuality is sexy to me, but I didn't realise it until we started talking about it.


----------



## MrsHolland (Jun 18, 2016)

Personal said:


> Just to be contrarian, my wife and I have had lots of great sex when times have been stressful or we have personally experienced some traumatic events.


Just to be contrarian right back at ya, stress is not good for sex in my world. I think that is why he offers a full body massage when he sees steam coming out of my ears.


----------



## Slartibartfast (Nov 7, 2017)

See, I think talking about "peaks" almost entirely in terms of frequency is pointless. At nearly 70, we do it about once a week, down from every day in our 40's to three times a week at 50, and so on. BUT - it is in every way better and better, and if it gets any better, it will probably kill me and require a SWAT team of morticians to do something about the grin. We know so much more about pleasing each other than we ever did, and have such a wider repertoire of techniques, and we could have made that statement at every stage of life. So, I'll confidently say that my wife has apparently not reached her peak, and continues to outrun my imagination of how good it can be.


----------



## Spicy (Jun 18, 2016)

I’ve decided I’m permenantly there.


----------



## arbitrator (Feb 13, 2012)

Slartibartfast said:


> See, I think talking about "peaks" almost entirely in terms of frequency is pointless. At nearly 70, we do it about once a week, down from every day in our 40's to three times a week at 50, and so on. BUT - it is in every way better and better, and if it gets any better, it will probably kill me and require a SWAT team of morticians to do something about the grin. We know so much more about pleasing each other than we ever did, and have such a wider repertoire of techniques, and we could have made that statement at every stage of life. So, I'll confidently say that my wife has apparently not reached her peak, and continues to outrun my imagination of how good it can be.


*If there’s ever another life to be lived in this old fart’s future, may our Heavenly Father allow it to be one that is similar to the loving, married, sexual nature of yours!

Let’s just say that I’m so damned happy for you as well as envious, all at the same time!*


----------



## Satya (Jun 22, 2012)

I'm lacking the years to compare adequately. I'm going to be 37 soon. I think that my activity/drive has been pretty much the same for the last 7 years (~2x a week) and my drive is less than in my 20s,but for several of those early 30s years I was single, so had dry spells. Those obviously make you more horny, but in all honesty I don't count those times as a sign of increasing drive, just singlehood. 

Odo hopes (as do I) that my 40s are when my drive increases. He claims to have viagra on backorder...

I don't want to tempt fate. I'm healthy, eat well, but admittedly could exercise more and am working on that. I'm a busybody so I've been able to use constant movement in between periods of stationary work as pseudo exercise. Plus I speed walk a great deal when I'm working in the city, usually carrying two laptops.

Im happy with the way things are "now" (even though I've had to abstain for a while, not by choice and it's temporary) but it is nice to consider that they may become even better as I get older. Odo and I bond very strongly through sex and intimacy, so I would like to think we have some very solidifying years to look forward to.


----------



## MJJEAN (Jun 26, 2015)

I think I began my peak when I was about 32-34 and I'm still there at 42.

I'd describe myself as HD from the time I became sexually active as a teen to present. I never lost any of my drive when pregnant, during recovery, when caring for the newborns, or when the kids were young. Now, I'm ridiculous. Seriously, it's like being a hormonal teenage boy. I think about and want sex constantly.


----------



## Slartibartfast (Nov 7, 2017)

arbitrator said:


> *If there’s ever another life to be lived in this old fart’s future, may our Heavenly Father allow it to be one that is similar to the loving, married, sexual nature of yours!
> 
> Let’s just say that I’m so damned happy for you as well as envious, all at the same time!*


I'm not going to claim it's the cure in every case. But I make sure she knows how good she is, because I tell her that she keeps getting better and that if you'd told me in my youth that a saggy, somewhat pudgy, grey-haired old girl who has to be careful in some positions because of her hip problems could be that hot, I'd have laughed at you. I'm amazed. She knows it. 

You know, you don't feel much like putting a lot into your work when the boss never tells you you do a good job. Even your dog tries harder to please when you give him positive feedback when he's good. It's not manipulation. It's really just good manners. I know it works on me. I do all the cooking, and I try a little harder to keep it special because she tells me it's real good, and she knows it's real good and appreciates the effort. And I assure you that a lot of the passion on my part is what it does to her when I do good. Everyone wants to think well of themselves. And I never think better of myself than when she's having a crazy, seizure-like orgasm. And she never fails sometime in the next few hours, to tell me how good it was. 

I really have to wonder how much failing to do this contributes to a slow decline in passion. If you think it's enough to just f*** her back, think again. Penetration and stimulation she can buy off Amazon. Bring something valuable to the table that Steely Dan can't do. If you'd rather play than jerk, don't be a jerk.


----------



## Middle of Everything (Feb 19, 2012)

Spicy said:


> I’ve decided I’m permenantly there.


Swoon. Lol:grin2:


----------



## Slartibartfast (Nov 7, 2017)

Middle of Everything said:


> Swoon. Lol:grin2:


I've always loved a line in a book in which the protagonist describes leaving a women satisfied "...in what a French officer once called a condition of swoon." I think that's rather the point, isn't it.


----------



## WildMustang (Nov 7, 2017)

What Slartibarfast said. All of it!


----------

